# Pablo Iglesias: "Hay que decir la verdad,el PP y VOX ya tienen mayoria absoluta y a lo mejor me tengo que exiliar de este pais" VIDEO.



## Vanatico (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Abr 2022)

Le ha faltado decir, viviré de lo que he ganado con el sudor de mi frente, de manera honrada.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Abr 2022)

Y la culpa es mayoritariamente suya.
Gracias chepablo.
Ya estás tardando en pirarte a Venezuela 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## torre01 (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## aron01 (5 Abr 2022)

¿Soy yo o se está pareciendo a Ruralcabra?. Aún así que no se preocupe, yo le pago el billete de sólo ida a China. La única condición es que renuncie a la nacionalidad española.


----------



## El pernales (5 Abr 2022)

Al enemigo que huye, puente de plata


----------



## plakaplaka (5 Abr 2022)

Se le ve bien hamburguesado.
Seguramente ya ni huela a sudor como antes, cuando vestía con el poliester de Alcampo.


----------



## Llorón (5 Abr 2022)

Pues ya sabes, vete a Cuba o Venezuela. Nada de irte a Suiza o a "paraísos fiscales" en el que la casta campa a sus anchas y no hay hospitales ni carreteras por pagar pocos impuestos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (5 Abr 2022)

Tiene miedo a que se le juzgue de manera *justa* por toda la mierda en la que ha estado envuelto?
No me extrañaría.


----------



## Vanatico (5 Abr 2022)

Dice cosas de las que un niño de 7 años se puede reir de el a la cara.


----------



## Perro Viejo (5 Abr 2022)

Ya no le importas a nadie, Pablito.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

Puff, como en el 96, que viene la deressha y os quita las pensiones


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

Ya quisiera el exiliarse sin más. Espero que acaben en la cárcel él y su concubina, la de los 20.000 millones y que han provocado tanta muerte y familias destruidas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

En las últimas elecciones Feijóo no llevó las siglas del PP en ninguna parte, simplemente el cartel con su nombre.

Sí han estado tan callados durante estos años los del bloque y resto de comunistas en Galicia, es porque Feijóo es uno de ellos.

Para mí es indudable que pactarán el PP y PSOE. pero si lo están diciendo ! no es ninguna elucubración.

Viktor orban ganó a pesar de que todos los demás partidos se unieron contra él


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

Me gustaría que alguien me sacase de dudas si el comunismo está en el bando de Rusia y China o en el de la OTAN y Europa


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (5 Abr 2022)

ya esta pensando en fugarse con el botín


----------



## Gubelkian (5 Abr 2022)

Ni con agua caliente se va de España.

Lo que supongo que no trae mucho por aquí es la pasta que le pasa Maduro de un modo u otro.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Abr 2022)

Pero donde va a vivir la gente como tu mejor que aqui ? para nuestra desgracia, claro...

Llevate al Kike Peinado contigo que se quiere ir de Madrid pero no debe encontrar el autobus...


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Abr 2022)

Por razones lingüísticas no creo que se vaya a Corea, así que los candidatos serán Cuba, Venezuela y Chile.

Yo apostaría por Chile... hay bastante más por "lograr" en Chile que en los otros dos países.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (5 Abr 2022)

Tu tranquilo Pablete que con el trabajo que le has hecho al estado desactivando absolutamente el 15M tienes paga vitalicia garantizada asi gobierne fuerza nueva de las jons....


----------



## Tonimn (5 Abr 2022)

La gente se movilizaba de verdad, recuerdo que había gente de todo tipo en las calles. 
Y estaba la idea esa de Plaza Podemos y "asambleas" donde poder expresar entre todos nuestras ideas...
Pero en nada censuraban a cualquiera que defendiera priorizar a gente que ya estaba aquí y tampoco le daban importancia a cualquier demanda urgente e importantísima que eran las que motivaron el movimiento, sin embargo sí se dedicaban a promocionar en extremo todo lo que fuera todas/todes y esas chorradas y me salí. 
Todo fue una artimaña para desviar la atención de tantísima gente que empezaba a movilizarse de verdad. Pablo Iglesias cuando participaba de tertulio hablaba de muchas cosas que luego olvidó enseguida a la que formaron el partido político.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Al enemigo que huye, puente de plata



A la Rata lo matarán cuando la Rata madre y sus ratitas cuenten su forma de ser. De hecho, en el feminismo no solo hay dinero, sino el abandono de parejas.


----------



## birdland (5 Abr 2022)

Otro 
Que se va de españa dice el hijoputa 
A ver en qué país un inútil como este puede llegar a un chalet con piscina …. Ni para reponedor de supermercado vale


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 Abr 2022)

No te vas a tener que exiliar porque te vamos a reservar plaza en una cuneta


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

al final el único factor fijo muy a su pesar será paco, si vox gana y vuelve a meter a paco en el escorial con desagravio, las cosas mejoraran bastante, si ganan los rojos sacaran a paco y las cosas empeoraran y el pp no moverá a paco cuando gane.


----------



## oso_perez (5 Abr 2022)

No decía que era demócrata? Si eres demócrata no debes aceptar lo que dice la mayoría?


----------



## Bogdanoff (5 Abr 2022)

¿Decir Vox es tabú en ese programa? En todo el video nada más que he escuchado menciones a la "ultraderecha".


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Abr 2022)

¿Qué es bueno subir los impuestos! 

¿Qué es bueno nacionalizar empresas? 

Ja ja ja ja ¡A estas alturas con semejantes dogmas!

Para ganarle a la izquerda solo había que plantearle la batalla de las ideas y recordarle lo bien que han ido las medidas tomadas por la izquierda en Cuba,Venezuela, Camboya (la gran olvidada), Corea del Norte (todavía se nos presentan con una autoridad moral e intelectual que me deja pasmado cuando veo a Corea del Sur), Rusia y todos los países de Europa del Este que en pocos años nos van a dar sopas con ondoas


----------



## danilovix (5 Abr 2022)

Pablo Iglesias Turrión puede refugiarse en Rusia cuando quiera pero que cierre la puerta al salir.


----------



## Gubelkian (5 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> La gente se movilizaba de verdad, recuerdo que había gente de todo tipo en las calles.
> Y estaba la idea esa de Plaza Podemos y "asambleas" donde poder expresar entre todos nuestras ideas...
> Pero en nada censuraban a cualquiera que defendiera priorizar a gente que ya estaba aquí y tampoco le daban importancia a cualquier demanda urgente e importantísima que eran las que motivaron el movimiento, sin embargo sí se dedicaban a promocionar en extremo todo lo que fuera todas/todes y esas chorradas y me salí.
> Todo fue una artimaña para desviar la atención de tantísima gente que empezaba a movilizarse de verdad. Pablo Iglesias cuando participaba de tertulio hablaba de muchas cosas que luego olvidó enseguida a la que formaron el partido político.



Eso te pasa por meterte en esos estercoleros.

En el pecado llevas la penitencia.


----------



## Decipher (5 Abr 2022)

A Venezuela, hijo de puta, por una vez vete a un paraiso socialista de mierda.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Abr 2022)

Que se vaya a Venezuela, que es el paraíso con el que sueña.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (5 Abr 2022)

¿Quién es esta Charo?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 Abr 2022)

TRADUZCO PARA GENTE NORMAL:

1.- HAY UN MONTON DE MIERDA QUE VA A SALIR DE MI

2.- SI ENTRA ABASCAL Y SE NOMBRA A FISCAL GENERAL A UNO HONRADO VAN A VER COSAS MIAS

3.- COMO YA TENGO CASA EN VENEZUELA ME VOY ALLI

4.- SI LO ANUNCIO ASI SIEMPRE TENDRE LA VITOLA DE EXILIADO POLITICO

5.- COMO AQUI HABRA GUERRA CIVIL CUANDO VUELVA ME MARCO UN ALBERTI O UNA PASIONARIA


----------



## Tonimn (5 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Eso te pasa por meterte en esos estercoleros.
> 
> En el pecado llevas la penitencia.



Al principio había gente de todos los perfiles. 
En nada se vio que era una farsa. Si hasta llegaron al extremo de la hipocresía cuando el momento de la sucesión de Juan Carlos a Felipe saltaron avisando que no tocaba protestar contra la monarquía porque no era el momento. ¿Cuándo era el momento sino cuando iba a dejar su cargo el anterior monarca? Cualquiera puede estar a favor o en contra de la Monarquía pero es una prueba contundente de su estafa anunciándose como anti monárquicos y participando activamente a favor de la Monarquía


----------



## favelados (5 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Pablo tienes que convencer a los sindicatos para que monten otra alerta antifascista, la gente ya está hasta los huevos de vosotros y hace falta una gota que colme el vaso...

Pero lo tienes crudo por que acaban de pactar con Feijoo blindar sus subvenciones en las comunidades PPperas a cambio de que no llamen fachas a los del PP


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



No llegara ese día 
Pero no se va exiliar por PP y vox sino pq el tipo ha engañado y robado a la clase obrera.


----------



## Gubelkian (5 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Al principio había gente de todos los perfiles.
> En nada se vio que era una farsa. Si hasta llegaron al extremo de la hipocresía cuando el momento de la sucesión de Juan Carlos a Felipe saltaron avisando que no tocaba protestar contra la monarquía porque no era el momento. ¿Cuándo era el momento sino cuando iba a dejar su cargo el anterior monarca? Cualquiera puede estar a favor o en contra de la Monarquía pero es una prueba contundente de su estafa anunciándose como anti monárquicos y participando activamente a favor de la Monarquía



Ese fue un momento mucho más delicado de lo que parece. Por una razón: Se requería una Ley para la abdicación. Con el PP con mayoría absoluta, no había problema. Pero ¿Qué hubiera ocurrido con un parlamento fragmentado que no fuese capaz de aprobar una Ley de AbdicaciOn?


----------



## Funciovago (5 Abr 2022)

derecha izquierda, sigue con las mentiras, pero si precisamente el pp y el psoe son lo mismo y trabajan juntos, todavia seguimos asi? precisamente podemos decian lo del ppsoe


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Al principio había gente de todos los perfiles.
> En nada se vio que era una farsa. Si hasta llegaron al extremo de la hipocresía cuando el momento de la sucesión de Juan Carlos a Felipe saltaron avisando que no tocaba protestar contra la monarquía porque no era el momento. ¿Cuándo era el momento sino cuando iba a dejar su cargo el anterior monarca? Cualquiera puede estar a favor o en contra de la Monarquía pero es una prueba contundente de su estafa anunciándose como anti monárquicos y participando activamente a favor de la Monarquía



Me engañaron hasta a mi , que no había votado nunca

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonimn (5 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Ese fue un momento mucho más delicado de lo que parece. Por una razón: Se requería una Ley para la abdicación. Con el PP con mayoría absoluta, no había problema. Pero ¿Qué hubiera ocurrido con un parlamento fragmentado que no fuese capaz de aprobar una Ley de AbdicaciOn?



Mi duda es ¿por qué Podemos no aprovechó ese momento? Hablo según la ideología de Podemos, no de otros.


----------



## Tonimn (5 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Me engañaron hasta a mi , que no había votado nunca



Yo no les he votado nunca, menos mal. 

Es que hablaban de decenas de cosas que les parecía bien a la mayoría de las personas, y de otras que no. Pero luego a la hora de la verdad se centraron solo en las que no queríamos la mayoría o nos daban igual y dejaron atrás las que se consideraban prioritarias.


----------



## Catalinius (5 Abr 2022)

Ya está tardando pero que deje el MONTANTE muchimillonario


----------



## ShellShock (5 Abr 2022)

Pobrecito, espero que se investigue a fondo el asunto del sobre con balas y que pillen al maldito desalmado turbofachafranquista que se las envió... ¿eh, Coletas hijo de la gran puta? ¿Qué pasó con EL SOBRE CON BALAS?

Puto rojo de mierda. Vete y déjanos en paz, que ya has jodido bastante el país. Ya has disfrutado de tu harem de concubinas y las has enchufado a todas en puestecitos bien remunerados. Ya puedes irte A TOMAR POR CULO.


----------



## perrosno (5 Abr 2022)

Pues ya estás tardando cha-va-lo-te


----------



## Dosdemayo (5 Abr 2022)

Con lo cómodo que está dando su "batalla cultural" desde los micrófonos de la SER, cómo se va a exiliar...


----------



## Trejo (5 Abr 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, vete a Cuba o Venezuela. Nada de irte a Suiza o a "paraísos fiscales" en el que la casta campa a sus anchas y no hay hospitales ni carreteras por pagar pocos impuestos.



Lo triste es que allí viviría a cuerpo de rey, como su amigo Maduro.

Pero que esté tranquilo, podrá quedarse en España con toda tranquilidad, porque el PP de Feijoo es como el PP de Rajoy: gobernará al mismo dictado NWO que el Psoe y seguirá manteniengo la LIVG y los chiringuitos de género, transgénero y demás.


----------



## Decipher (5 Abr 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> TRADUZCO PARA GENTE NORMAL:
> 
> 1.- HAY UN MONTON DE MIERDA QUE VA A SALIR DE MI
> 
> ...



Yo le veo mas marcandose un Carrillo poniendo gente en fosas comunes.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 Abr 2022)

Hombre, si eran gays con avidez por la carne fresca es lógico que se fueran a Valencia, allí la camarada Oltra podía ponerlos a trabajar en centros de menores tuteladla


----------



## Dj Puesto (5 Abr 2022)

Vaya arrebato de sinceridad, lo que es extraño es que siga por aquí con Abalos y toda esta cuadrilla que se han apresurado a obtener nacionalidad bolivariana. Sí, desde luego si VOX tiene algo de poder ya puedes hacer la maleta, todo el gobierno a buen seguro suma medio millón de años de cárcel en diversas corruptelas, genocidios y crímenes de diversa índole. Les salva el aforamiento y que la fiscalía esta en manos de la "donna"


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo le veo mas marcandose un Carrillo poniendo gente en fosas comunes.



Hubo una donación exprés durante el Covid para Venezuela (no era lo de la aerolínea) por 50 millones de pavos, así sin más.... donación por motivos humanitarios o su puta madre

Ahí tienes la casa del Chepas, y eso sin contar su mordida de los 50 millones, que en comisiones normales entre esta gente será un 20% aprox


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 Abr 2022)

Me nutre que haya muchos de sus votantes asfixiados por la subida de precios mientras este psicopata les sigue vendiendo humo sobre la ultraderecha o la toxicidad masculinista


----------



## Marvelita (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> al final el único factor fijo muy a su pesar será paco, si vox gana y vuelve a meter a paco en el escorial con desagravio, las cosas mejoraran bastante, si ganan los rojos sacaran a paco y las cosas empeoraran y el pp no moverá a paco cuando gane.



ni de coña; es mas, aun queda por sacar a primo de rivera el fascista original.


----------



## V. Crawley (5 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> En nada se vio que era una farsa.



A ver hijo, se vio desde el principio para cualquiera que tuviese dos dedos de frente, bastaba con ver el material que había en internet de la pandilla basura Iglesias-Monedero-Errejón para ver qué clase de gentuza eran. El que se dejó engañar por el podemismo fue porque quiso. Muchos foreros decían "bueno yo voy a confiar en ellos a ver qué hacen", cuando les decíamos que esos eran escoria comunista proetarra y bolivariana, se les veía el plumero desde antes del minuto uno.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (5 Abr 2022)

A ver si lo ajustician por ahí... en algún país bananero de esos que tanto le gustan


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En las últimas elecciones Feijóo no llevó las siglas del PP en ninguna parte, simplemente el cartel con su nombre.
> 
> Sí han estado tan callados durante estos años los del bloque y resto de comunistas en Galicia, es porque Feijóo es uno de ellos.
> 
> ...




Si Zelensky es el oponente de Orban y por lo tanto socio del resto de los partidos que se aliaron contra él y perdieron las elecciones ...

Si Zelensky es el títere de la OTAN , el actual gobierno de Estados Unidos y sus satélites europeos ...

¿ en qué bando está el comunismo ? 

necesariamente uno de los dos bandos enemigos apoya esa ideología :

o Putin y el partido comunista chino, además de Irán que por lo visto es el bando por el que se ha posicionado BURBUJA 

o los países que están enviando armas a Ucrania. 









Viktor Orban llama a Zelensky un 'oponente' tras la victoria electoral en Hungría


'Esta fue una gran victoria. Pueden verlo desde la luna, pero ciertamente también desde Bruselas', dice el líder húngaro




es-us.noticias.yahoo.com


----------



## Redwill (5 Abr 2022)

Ya estan ilusionados con volver a la esquina del congreso para tener sus vacaciones pagadas, donde podran berrear todo lo que quieran, decir todas las mentiras que puedan, salir a todas las manifestaciones que puedan, rodear el congreso tres veces, lo que mejor saben y mas les gusta hacer.

Eso si, siempre sin perder el escaño donde trincar que hay que pagar la hipoteca y la buena vida.

En el fondo se estan frotando las manos, pablo esta deseando tener algo que poder berrear desde la oposicion.

Muy pronto, Pablo ya tiene, el guion, nos presentaran "la represion fascista", la "censura fascista" , el "control de los medios fascistas" , los "exiliados politicos de la represion fascista" , los "campos de concentracion para homosexuales de ayuso" , la "pobreza energetica fascista", la "pandemia fascista", la "inflacion fascista", el "recibo de la luz fascista", y por supuesto el "capitalismo es incompatible con la vida"


----------



## Decipher (5 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> A ver hijo, se vio desde el principio para cualquiera que tuviese dos dedos de frente, bastaba con ver el material que había en internet de la pandilla basura Iglesias-Monedero-Errejón para ver qué clase de gentuza eran. El que se dejó engañar por el podemismo fue porque quiso. Muchos foreros decían "bueno yo voy a confiar en ellos a ver qué hacen", cuando les decíamos que esos eran escoria comunista proetarra y bolivariana, se les veía el plumero desde antes del minuto uno.



Me di cuenta al primer dia. Cuando salieron con los diputados europeos y todas las televisiones les tenian en bucle me metí en internet para ver quienes eran. tres videos despues, una de ellas la conferencia en LA UNIVERSIDAD, sobre como debia el comunismo hacerse con el poder ya sabia lo que eran y lo que pretendian. Me pregunto si alguna universidad se prestaria a una conferencia de "fascismo en el siglo XXI".


----------



## Mission (5 Abr 2022)

Qué se vaya a tomar por el culo, él y todos los psicópatas de su partido, pero bien lejos y que no vuelvan nunca mas.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (5 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Pablo Iglesias puede irse ya a tomar por culo y desaparecer. Me importa una puta mierda su vida, lo que haga y lo que diga. Se puede morir mañana mismo si quiere.


----------



## Cuentacéntimos (5 Abr 2022)

OJALÁ.


En Venezuela lo acogerán con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## Escombridos (5 Abr 2022)

Pero que dice este agitador, ojalá todo lo que dice en el vídeo de mover las calles se haga realidad pero contra el y de verdad se tenga que ir a pique de lisiarse.


----------



## mateww (5 Abr 2022)

Este ya nota el aliento del juez en él cogote


----------



## todoayen (5 Abr 2022)

Exiliarse dice, je, je, je.
Claaaaro, con una mano delante y otra detrás no?


----------



## Despotricador (5 Abr 2022)

Si sucede lo que vaticina el mérito en parte es suyo.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Es patente que ve los medios como instrumentos al servicio de la lucha política, de la propaganda.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y la culpa es mayoritariamente suya.
> Gracias chepablo.
> Ya estás tardando en pirarte a Venezuela
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Tu tranquilo que de irse lo hara a Suiza o a USA.


----------



## petro6 (5 Abr 2022)

Yo le compro las maletas.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (5 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Le ha faltado decir, viviré de lo que he ganado con el sudor de mi frente, de manera honrada.



Y tendría toda la razón y no tienes ni la más mínima prueba de lo contrario.
No llores mucho.

Ánimo!!!


----------



## El Pionero (5 Abr 2022)

Se ha teñido el pelo de Rubio o es cosa mía?


----------



## NEKRO (5 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Yo le compro las maletas.



Y yo si no vuelve le regalo el billete de avión


----------



## Paobas (5 Abr 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Y tendría toda la razón y no tienes ni la más mínima prueba de lo contrario.
> No llores mucho.
> 
> Ánimo!!!



Cuándo fue la última vez que Pablo se corrió en tu boca, alma de cántaro?


----------



## Gorkako (5 Abr 2022)

No habrá esa suerte  (no por PP y vox) es más por ver a este tipejo dejarnos tranquilos


----------



## Bien boa (5 Abr 2022)

Si me garantizara que se piraba de España si salieran PP y VOX, iría a votar a la pata coja.


----------



## Juanchufri (5 Abr 2022)

_Ganando la guerra cultural_ dice, mentiroso o tonto, no hay más opciones.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Abr 2022)

Yo le pago el billete a Venezuela one-way si promete no volver jamas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Abr 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> ¿Soy yo o se está pareciendo a Ruralcabra?. Aún así que no se preocupe, yo le pago el billete de sólo ida a China. La única condición es que renuncie a la nacionalidad española.



Negativo de NO. Quiero tenerlos cerca para que la presunta justicia haga su trabajo, y además la guillotinas no deben de dejar de funcionar cuando empiecen a hacer su trabajo.


----------



## Mephistos (5 Abr 2022)

Os imagináis que se va a Andorra? 

Por cierto, al final se dirige a Margallo, alguien tiene el vídeo completo? Me interesa saber si Margallo le responde algo.


----------



## Cuncas (5 Abr 2022)

Y como no, la basura corrupta de la fiscalía va a dejar que se vaya del país uno de los máximos responsables del genocidio de 30.000 ancianos en las residencias en el 2020. Eso sin entrar en los casos de pederastia que se están juzgando ahora y la pedofilia endémica en Podemos.

La nueva directora de Diversidad Sexual y LGTBI confesó públicamente delante de Pablo Iglesias en el programa Otra Vuelta de Tuerka que había mantenido una relación con una menor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Abr 2022)

Ojalá. Todos los putos progres fuera y poder empezar de cero.


----------



## wanamaker (5 Abr 2022)

Sigue sin entender que hasta a sus votantes les parece un insulto los impuestos para que su mujera de chochocharlas.


----------



## Rompehuevos (5 Abr 2022)

pobrecito


----------



## remerus (5 Abr 2022)

A ver si es verdad y te vas a Papua Nueva Guinea y no volvemos a verte rata.


----------



## Ricohombre (5 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Se ha teñido el pelo de Rubio o es cosa mía?



A mi tambien me lo ha parecido, pero es que es el periodista que dirige el programa que se le parece y es un poco rubiasco


----------



## Cygnus Saint (5 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cuándo fue la última vez que Pablo se corrió en tu boca, alma de cántaro?



Sí, si ya sé que esa es la única prueba que podéis dar.
Es lo que tiene el empacho de lefa de una rata como Inda.

Ánimo!!!


----------



## tnkt (5 Abr 2022)

Ojalá se wxiliara y se llevara a la puta zorra retrasada de su ex y demás secuaces y le diera matarile de paso.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Abr 2022)

Con lo que ha ganado todos estos años mal no le va a ir, desde luego.

Seguid votando a subnormales


----------



## GatoAzul (5 Abr 2022)

Hay que ver lo que da de sí el dinero público y la de estupideces que lleva a decir por la radio.


----------



## GatoAzul (5 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver, si es casi seguro que en breve cambia de nacionalidad. 
Podria irse a Santo Domingo o Venezuela.


----------



## DarkNight (5 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Pablo largate de una puta vez desterrado.
En cuanto a Sanchez, mejor fusilado


----------



## HaCHa (5 Abr 2022)

Si se pira a Cubazuela del Norte os seguirá tocando los huevos desde allí.
El coletas será vuestra almorrana hasta que se canse.
Y, miradme a mí, los rojos que lo somos nunca nos cansamos.


----------



## Madafaca (5 Abr 2022)

Cuando era vicepresidente no hizo nada fuera de lo normal por crear "conflicto" contra la derecha, salvo poner el cazo.
Ahora se dedica a sentar cátedra desde el tendido.
Game over Pablo.


----------



## Felson (5 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Le ha faltado decir, viviré de lo que he ganado con el sudor de mi frente, de manera honrada.



Le ha faltado confesar que vive del sudor de tu frente.


----------



## Vanatico (5 Abr 2022)

Es un subnormal.
Y esta copiando el relato de otras dos subnormales a las que nadie ha echado,ni nadie busca,ni nadie las echa de menos.
Aqui tenemos a otras dos *exiliadas politicas.*


----------



## TitusMagnificus (5 Abr 2022)

¡No tendremos esa suerte!


----------



## asakopako (5 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si se pira a Cubazuela del Norte os seguirá tocando los huevos desde allí.
> El coletas será vuestra almorrana hasta que se canse.
> Y, miradme a mí, los rojos que lo somos nunca nos cansamos.



Para eso ya hay un refrán.

Cuando un tonto coge una linde se acaba la linde y el tonto sigue.

Gracias por escenificarlo, es para guardarlo y enseñarlo en los colegios.


----------



## aron01 (5 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Negativo de NO. Quiero tenerlos cerca para que la presunta justicia haga su trabajo, y además la guillotinas no deben de dejar de funcionar cuando empiecen a hacer su trabajo.



Todos tuyos pero en tu casa. Y aquí no se hace la guillotina se hace el garrote, chorradas francesas e islamicas fuera, aquí que sufran.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Abr 2022)

puta rata de alcantarilla, el pp ha tenido mayoria muchas veces, lo que te exiliaria no seria el pp, seria tu personalidad cloaquera de mierda


----------



## Katakroker (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Abr 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Tiene miedo a que se le juzgue de manera *justa* por toda la mierda en la que ha estado envuelto?
> No me extrañaría.



Basicamente. Este pavo que espera, que siga gobernande la izquierda en este país? es que quieren hundirlo más aun? la izquierda no sabe gobernar porque son unos putos inutiles, sin mas.


----------



## kabeljau (5 Abr 2022)

Victoria social del rata.


----------



## kabeljau (5 Abr 2022)

Otra victoria social con CCOO y UGT de cabestros callados.


----------



## Chiruja (5 Abr 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, vete a Cuba o Venezuela. Nada de irte a Suiza o a "paraísos fiscales" en el que la casta campa a sus anchas y no hay hospitales ni carreteras por pagar pocos impuestos.




Pero no te preocupes, que este tio viviría como un sultán tanto en Cuba como en Venezuela.


----------



## Sesino6 (5 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Este chico tiene fuidez verbal dentro de su cacao mental.
Exiliarse no creo que tenga que hacerlo, pero dejar de intoxicar en los medios seguro que lo va a hacer, por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## fayser (5 Abr 2022)

La voy a dar la razón a esa puta rata en una cosa...

Efectivamente, en este país el gobierno, sea el que sea, *jamás cambiará nada*.

Un día veremos a Abascal de presidente del gobierno y nos explicará por qué no puede derogar la ley de viogen y por qué es bueno llenar el país de moronegros.

*Para que cambie algo hay que liarse a hostias.*

Lo de votar y tal sólo es la forma de tenernos entretenidos haciendo el gilipollas.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



¿Los sindicatos de clase, los sindicatos mayoritarios bien alimentados y nutridos, con sus puestos de trabajo blindados en los mejores empleos de las Comunidades Autónomas y Ayuntamientos?.
¡No me jodas Pablo!, cuéntanos algo más serio.


----------



## Sesino6 (5 Abr 2022)

fayser dijo:


> La voy a dar la razón a esa puta rata en una cosa...
> 
> Efectivamente, en este país el gobierno, sea el que sea, *jamás cambiará nada*.
> 
> ...



Si va a cambiar algo.
Y es muy importante.
Si gana VOX se terminará la BRASA MEDIATICA.


----------



## Sr Julian (5 Abr 2022)

La Rata del Chepas se parece al Sasel este, defendiendo el chiringuito de su mujera. 
Sabe que si gana VOX su mujera se queda sin chiringuito.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Abr 2022)

Pablo si lo has hecho estupendamente, los burgueses capitalistas nunca te estarán suficientemente agradecidos de lo bien que se lo has puesto.

Pero si quieres refugio, tu sabes que aquí eres bienvenido, a los camaradas como tu siempre le damos trabajo en cualquiera de nuestros arrozales.
Hay mucha zanja por hacer y muchos cerros para allanar.


----------



## El carrito del helao (5 Abr 2022)

Izquierda mediática, derecha mediática.
El sectarismo institucionalizado.
Y además llama al conflicto social si gana el adversario.
La cultura política del tipo este es tóxica y nociva, y debería estar prohibida.
Luego que no se lleve las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## PEPEYE (5 Abr 2022)

Se irá solo o con su familia?
Llevará también escolta en en el país de destino?


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 Abr 2022)

el pp de derechas? pero si es el partido progre, que va a pactar con los socialistas..


----------



## mxmanu (5 Abr 2022)

Si se va a ir el guarro este, se quedará a seguir chupando como buena garrapata.


----------



## skinnyemail (5 Abr 2022)

Quédate.Que en las cunetas se está muy a gusto.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (5 Abr 2022)

*¿Y CUANDO TE EXILIES LO HARÁS EN BARCO, COMO TUS ANTECESORES LO HICIERON EN EL "VITA"?...¡¡¡PORQUE LA MALAS LENGUAS DICEN QUE TE MAREAS COMO UNA MARICONA EN UN TIO-VIVO!!!*


----------



## malibux (5 Abr 2022)

Pues ya hay que ser torpes para no ganar elecciones con todos los mass media detrás, la impresora del BCE a tope y buena parte de las mujeres encandiladas con Antonio.


----------



## Shudra (5 Abr 2022)

Ojalá se vaya él del país, y con el veintitantos millones de rojos.


----------



## walkietalkie (5 Abr 2022)

Nadie le va a hacer nada, obviamente, si se va, se puede quedar allí donde lo acepten, sin rencores.


----------



## Sputnik (5 Abr 2022)

Bajar impùestos es de derechas...

Puto genocida comunista 

Batalla te daba yo pero no la cultural, de hostias cabron.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Abr 2022)

Uuuyy qué víctimaaa....


----------



## zirick (5 Abr 2022)

Que pague sus crímenes y luego que vaya donde quiera


----------



## ArmiArma (5 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Me gustaría que alguien me sacase de dudas si el comunismo está en el bando de Rusia y China o en el de la OTAN y Europa



Se supone que en China, aunque un poco sui generis.
Si lo dices por lo de la alianza de Rusia y China, es que, insisto, que no es así.

*¿Recuerdas la campaña electoral de EEUU? Nos abrasaron en Europa con que Trump y Putin eran ultranacionalistas y extrema derecha y nos llevarían al caos mundial y la guerra con China bla, bla, bla...mientras que los Biden-kamalistas eran la concordia y la PAZ MUNDIAL y la clase política europea vendida a ese establishment se posicionó casi totalmente como Bidenista.*

Pues no, la realidad es que al establishment 'progre' anglojudios o lo que cojones sean de Biden, no los aguantan YA NI LOS CHINOS COMUNISTAS, y prefieren pactar con al ala conservadora y nacional proteccionista que además es más coincidente en relación a una geopolítica global más multipolar, nada más.

*¿Qué ha pasado? que ante esa realidad de nuevas alianzas, mientras en EEUU esas facciones, también en relación a las políticas de la OTAN siguen definidas y Biden-Kamalistas están cayendo en picado en popularidad en todo el país, esta guerra se ha provocado y librado en Europa distorsionada como un todo, OCCIDENTE=ZELENSKY=LOS ALIADOS vs PUTIN COMUNISMO DE LA URSS *o cualquier cosa porque ha sido delitrante, con el único objetivo de salvar su puto culo y acomodar una realidad sobrevenida a una propaganda y unos bandos que ya venía electoralistamente distorsionada de antes.

NO, Putin no se ha hecho comunista de repente, ni Trump tampoco, siguen siendo nacional proteccionistas y conservadores, y al modelo de Xi Jinping, le encajan mejor, especialmente Putin con el que a pesar de sus diferencias, han forjado una estrecha amistad personal. Punto, no hay más.

Insisto, QUE EL PROBLEMA ES EL PUTO ESTABLISHMENT DE BIDEN y una clase política que son unos inútiles secuestrados ya hace tiempo por esos imperios mediáticos, y que como ha dicho Trump; "O paramos a estos lunáticos o nos llevarán a la ruina y la IIIGM"


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (5 Abr 2022)

¿Donde hay que firmar?


----------



## imaginARIO (5 Abr 2022)

exiliaó pero cobrando la paguita vitalicia a cargo de todos los que remamos.


----------



## propellerman (6 Abr 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> *Pues ya sabes, vete a Cuba o Venezuela*. Nada de irte a Suiza o a "paraísos fiscales" en el que la casta campa a sus anchas y no hay hospitales ni carreteras por pagar pocos impuestos.



Se mudó de el pisito de su abuelita en la multicultural Vallecas al casoplon de Galapagar.
El comunismo caviar mola mucho, irse a vivir a pseudo países tercermundistas, como que no


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En las últimas elecciones Feijóo no llevó las siglas del PP en ninguna parte, simplemente el cartel con su nombre.
> 
> Sí han estado tan callados durante estos años los del bloque y resto de comunistas en Galicia, es porque Feijóo es uno de ellos.
> 
> ...












Guernica fue incendiada por los rojos


Uno de los capítulos del libro Mis Mentiras Favoritas trata sobre la Guerra Civil Española. Y como complemento del mismo, estoy ab...




mismentirasfavoritasdiego.blogspot.com


----------



## f700b (6 Abr 2022)

Menudo hijo de puta.
que quitar impuestos es de derechas.
Como buen sociocomunista empobrecer al pueblo para que sean esclavos.


----------



## propellerman (6 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Dice cosas de las que un niño de 7 años se puede reir de el a la cara.



Niño de 7 años los cojo...; sabe que las encuestas serias reflejan subidas continuas de VOX desde hace bastante tiempo y que va a ser muy difícil que no terminen gobernando en coalición con el PP, así que calienta motores en cuanto azuzar al rojerio para que la lie en las calles llegado el momento, y ojito; *11M*, yo ahí lo dejo


----------



## ashe (6 Abr 2022)

Lo que quiere decir es que tiene peligro de que empiecen a investigar las fechorias que han hecho en los últimos años en los que él era responsable

Pero vamos que este personaje ha conseguido ser mas repugnante que los etarras que ya es decir, vamos que toca hacer una buena purga de esta chusma y sus votantes


----------



## propellerman (6 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En las últimas elecciones Feijóo no llevó las siglas del PP en ninguna parte, simplemente el cartel con su nombre.
> 
> Sí han estado tan callados durante estos años los del bloque y resto de comunistas en Galicia, es porque Feijóo es uno de ellos.
> 
> ...



Si Feijoo gobierna España en coalición con la PSOE no vuelve a ganar unas elecciones generales en décadas porque tranquilamente lo abandona el 30% del electorado que le queda, que se largaria de cabeza a VOX


----------



## Larata (6 Abr 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Al enemigo que huye, puente de plata



Tiro en la espalda. Para que no vuelva.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Abr 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Si Feijoo gobierna España en coalición con la PSOE no vuelve a ganar unas elecciones generales en décadas porque tranquilamente lo abandona el 30% del electorado que le queda, que se largaria de cabeza a VOX



¿ quién se acuerda de Casado ? 

hagan lo que hagan , después borrón y cuenta nueva.


----------



## SolyCalma (6 Abr 2022)

No es que la derecha esté ganando la guerra cultural, es que la izquierda se esta suicidando con tanta giliprogrez e irresponsabilidad, mientras los corruptos del pp se rien y van ya haciendo cuentas.


----------



## little hammer (6 Abr 2022)

Dejad de escucharle.

La situación es esta:

2019

- El voto de la derecha está repartido en tres partidos. PP-C's-Vox. Casi al 33% por barba.

-El de la izquierda lo acapara gran parte el PSOE. MásPaís aún no es una realidad política y Podemos no ha logrado frenar del todo la sangría de votos que viene perdiendo desde que salió a la luz la Mansión de Galapagar

-Aún teniendo el mismo número de votos prácticamente ambos bandos el voto de la derecha está mucho más disperso. Por eso a la hora de contabilizar escaños (que es lo que vale en una partitocracia) se lleva el gato al agua nuestro presi actual aunque no le sale barato pues tiene que hacer sitio en el jacuzzi al Coletas y su concubina

2022

-C's ha desaparecido del mapa.

-MásPaís ha ganado muchos protagonismo

-Siendo parecidos el número real de nuevo la derecha se lo reparten 2 partidos en vez de 3 y en la izquierda se ha dispersado al entrar a jugar ahora en modo pro el Errejonismo. Las tornas han cambiado con respecto al 19 en tema escaños.

Pero no mayoría absoluta.

Posibles trasvases izquierda a derecha?

Pues.....gente del campo?.....transportistas???... votantes 18añeros noveles postmillenial ??....hombres viogrnizados?

Posibles nuevos votantes de la izquierda?

Chortinas 18añeras votantes noveles abducidas por el feminismo????....moronegrada nacionalizada???....manginas 18añeros con huelebraguismo crónico???...beneficiarios de algún intento de compra de votos de Desfalcon???

Yo creo que no habrá mucha diferencia. La ligera ventaja que tuvo la izquierda hace 3 años la tendrá la decha ahora.

Pero lejos de mayoría absoluta.

Y con el hándicap de que ellos tienen mucha menos morralla periférica en la que apoyarse de cara a una investidura.

Esquerra, JpC, Bildu, marcas blancas podemitas, BNGaitas, PNV muy probablemente.....contra UPN, Derroición Canaria, Comando Cachopo....

Revilla y Teruel Alpiste es difícil que ayuden además son muy pocos escaños.........

.....creo que la llave de la gobernabilidad de la derecha la tendrá una abstención del PNV que les saldrá muy cara al tandem Laureano Oubiña-Leonidas


----------



## César92 (6 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Me gustaría que alguien me sacase de dudas si el comunismo está en el bando de Rusia y China o en el de la OTAN y Europa



Esto es como los troskistas y los stalinistas.


----------



## NoTV (6 Abr 2022)

Ya está dando pena el Pablete, el ex vicepresidente que ha dejado el país hecho unos zorros.
¿No te quedas para tomar las calles cuando entren "las derechas" ?


----------



## skan (6 Abr 2022)

Si se va será para que no le juzguen por trabajar para la dictadura venezolana, por malversación, por delitos de odio y por tener cuentas bancarias con dinero negro en paraísos fiscales.


----------



## Nefersen (6 Abr 2022)

Cuando dice "suena como Cánovas"... ¿Alguien sabe cómo sonaban los discursos de un señor que se murió en 1897? Es el típico "name dropping" que emplean los pedantillos progres para que todo el mundo piense que es "mu curto" y se ha leído los discursos de Cánovas. No se lo cree ni él.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Abr 2022)

Declaraciones cortina de humo. Todo el mundo sabe que el PP finalmente pactará con el PSOE.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (6 Abr 2022)

Derecha e izquierda a estas alturas del sistema liberal globalista:



*Apoyo todo lo diga la OMS, los temas de los medios de comunicación y las multinacionales*
*Rusia es culpable, Ucrania debe ser soberana, bajo nuestros intereses y los del imperio pero "soberana"*
*La UE es super democrática y la mejor civilización, el resto son culturas atrasadas y malvadas dictaduras*


----------



## bertie (6 Abr 2022)

Esta rata ya no engaña a nadie, que huya como lo que es.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (6 Abr 2022)

De Venezuela nada se irá a Miami


----------



## Mdutch (6 Abr 2022)

Si llegamos a otra guerra civil ya puede esconderse en la Antarctica que sera encontrado y pioletado.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Abr 2022)

¡Ánimo hideputa!

Si de verdad fuese cierto, te pagaría el billete con la condición de no verte más por España


----------



## omin0na (6 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Me gustaría que alguien me sacase de dudas si el comunismo está en el bando de Rusia y China o en el de la OTAN y Europa



A mi me parece que en estos momentos donde está es en la OTAN y Europa.


----------



## Mink (6 Abr 2022)

Este pedazo de mierda mande quien mande se va a tener que largar o vivir apartado y rodeado de seguridad, es el pueblo el que le odia hasta al punto de que tenga que temer por su vida, no los politicuchos.
Los politicuchos son parasitos y carroñeros, como él. No le van a tocar un pelo.
Ahora bien, que no va a tener cojones a meterse en una mani con sus perroflautas, a juntarse con currantes o a hacer alguna asamblea multitudinaria sin distancia de seguridad, porque como minimo le van a tirar piedras y van a ser los suyos, que para eso llevan años entrenandolos.

Corre chepudo, huye bien lejos y vive el resto de tu vida acojonado de que no venga uno de los tuyos con un piolet.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Abr 2022)

*Hay que decir la verdad,el PP y VOX ya tienen mayoria absoluta y a lo mejor me tengo que exiliar de este pais*

Traducido al juridico llano: Vamos a dejar de controlar la Fiscalia General del Estado e igual ya no salgo tan bien parado de todos los chanchullos que tengo en marcha.


----------



## Sesino6 (6 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Lo que tienes que hacer es desaparecer de la faz de la tierra gañán.
A los que pudiste engañar, ya lo hiciste.
A los que no, ya nunca lo vas a hacer.
Ahora a quien debes temer es a los que engañaste no al PP ni a VOX.
Si yo fuera uno de los engañados, donde te viera te iba a dar una buena sorpresita por hijodepvta.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (6 Abr 2022)

Anda, la puta rata jorobada se quiere ir de España?


----------



## t_chip (6 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>









Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erwin (6 Abr 2022)

Que un tipo que se adjudicó a si mismo la gestión de las residencias en la primera ola, con el resultado que todos conocemos, me venga ahora con estos lloros... en fin... y que no vuelva.


----------



## CocoVin (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vctrlnz (6 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Rusia, Cuba o Venezuela su destino


----------



## klon (6 Abr 2022)

Bajar impuestos es de derechas...... Pues seremos de derechas para que solo me roben el 30% del sueldo.... porque ahora me roban ni lo se... IRPF+ss 36%.

menudo cabron..


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Abr 2022)

Ojalá don Pablo acabe en la cárcel. Y no le deseo nada injusto.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (6 Abr 2022)

si se tiene que largar es porque algo ha hecho


----------



## Kabraloka (6 Abr 2022)

le falta decir la razón por la cual se tendrá que exiliar. 
Quizás sea la misma que el emérito.

DEFRAUDAR.


----------



## NXT (6 Abr 2022)

Primero dice:

>_ Hay que decir la verdad_

Acto seguido empieza a mentir:

> _el PP y VOX ya tienen mayoria absoluta_

PP (89) y VOX (52) suman 141 escaños, lejos de los 176 que marcan la mayoría absoluta. Y si tenemos en cuenta las encuestas, tampoco se acercan a la mayoría absoluta desde que Pablo Casado y Teodoro García Egea hicieron el más absoluto ridículo.

> _a lo mejor me tengo que exiliar de este pais_

Victimismo del bueno. Nadie le persigue porque a nadie le importa un carajo. Con la tarjeta de memoria del móvil de Dina dañada, su culo está a salvo (de momento).








La imputación de Pablo Iglesias se aleja ante la imposibilidad de la Policía de acceder a la tarjeta de su asesora Dina Bousselham


La Policía Científica ha comunicado al juez que resulta imposible acceder a la tarjeta de memoria de Dina Bousselham, ex asesora de Pablo Iglesias. Se trata de una buena noticia...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Poncho129 (6 Abr 2022)

¡Estupendo! Que se vaya y que no vuelva. Y si de paso se lleva unos cuantos con él, mejor.


----------



## laresial (6 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Pobre hombre falso y mentiroso.
No le basta con decir que jamás se aliaría con el PSOE, ni de cabalgar contradicciones, y ahora tendrá que irse a vivir al Chalet de Galapagar, con el asco que le daba.
Pobre hombre, le compadezco.


----------



## Edu Brock (6 Abr 2022)

Que así sea camarada Chepov.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Pablo tienes que convencer a los sindicatos para que monten otra alerta antifascista, la gente ya está hasta los huevos de vosotros y hace falta una gota que colme el vaso...
> 
> *Pero lo tienes crudo por que acaban de pactar con Feijoo blindar sus subvenciones en las comunidades PPperas a cambio de que no llamen fachas a los del PP*



Por eso tengo claro que VOX podría ser diferente aunque me lo tiene que demostrar cuando llegue al poder, si no lo hacen no me habrán defraudado porque simplement no voto, soy un antisistema y en cuanto puedo defraudo a hacienda


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (6 Abr 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Primero dice:
> 
> >_ Hay que decir la verdad_
> 
> ...



El dia que entre un gobierno decente en este pais, se destapara que la tarjeta no estaba dañada, esque tenian orden de insertarla una unica vez al reves en un lector comprado en aliexpress y con el usb sin enchufar al pc, que a mas inri estaba apagado, con el boton de la regleta apagado y, a su vez, desconectada de la red electrica.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Abr 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Que un tipo que se adjudicó a si mismo la gestión de las residencias en la primera ola, con el resultado que todos conocemos, me venga ahora con estos lloros... en fin... y que no vuelva.



El muy capullo todavía no ha explicado en donde se gastaron los 300 millones de euros que anunció que se iban a gastar en la residencia de ancianos


----------



## NXT (6 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> El dia que entre un gobierno decente en este pais, se destapara que la tarjeta no estaba dañada, esque tenian orden de insertarla una unica vez al reves en un lector comprado en aliexpress y con el usb sin enchufar al pc, que a mas inri estaba apagado, con el boton de la regleta apagado y, a su vez, desconectada de la red electrica.









Lleva una buena lijada por la parte de atrás.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (6 Abr 2022)

NXT dijo:


>



Se puede reparar, samsung mando instrucciones precisas y la posibilidad de recuperacion era del 70%, pero se ordeno la devolucion inmediata de la tarjeta y ahi quedo la cosa, con la tarjeta bajo custodia. Por cierto, daños asi, o son intencionados o tu me diras....toda la pinta de que fue con un mechero o una lima.


----------



## NXT (6 Abr 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Se puede reparar, samsung mando instrucciones precisas y la posibilidad de recuperacion era del 70%, pero se ordeno la devolucion inmediata de la tarjeta y ahi quedo la cosa, con la tarjeta bajo custodia. Por cierto, daños asi, o son intencionados o tu me diras....toda la pinta de que fue con un mechero o una lima.



¿Fuente de eso?

PD: He encontrado esto:








La Policía da por destruida la tarjeta de Dina Bousselham y aleja la imputación de Iglesias


La Científica concluye que pese a contar con los códigos de acceso que facilitó Samsung, no se puede acceder al dispositivo




www.abc.es


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (6 Abr 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Fuente de eso?



Desde el curro no puedo buscarte mucho (cosas del proxy), pero por aqui tienes para ir empezando.

"

The company also provides the Court with the communications it addressed to Bousselham’s husband, in which it warns him that the work he has to “do *requires high specialization and is not always positive*. The probability of a successful recovery is approximately 70%. “


In the messages addressed to Sá Ferreira, the Welsh firm highlights that most of the laboratories would return the device to them, since they do not have an R&D department. “Our research and development department is one of the best in the country, and* allows us to have a recovery rate of 92%*“.


However, this information did not convince Sá Ferreira, who claimed that* return the SD memory that Iglesias had given months before to his then wife*, which in December 2015 had been the object of the theft of the mobile phone, which had the aforementioned SD card embedded, which Iglesias received from the Zeta Group in January 2016.


"


----------



## el segador (6 Abr 2022)

ya piensa en fugarse, eso es que tiene delitos que ocultar, le ha fallado el subconsciente por enesima vez, pero que no se preocupe tanto que le recibiran con los brazos abiertos en los paraisos bolivarianos


----------



## Sputnik (6 Abr 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Se supone que en China, aunque un poco sui generis.
> Si lo dices por lo de la alianza de Rusia y China, es que, insisto, que no es así.
> 
> *¿Recuerdas la campaña electoral de EEUU? Nos abrasaron en Europa con que Trump y Putin eran ultranacionalistas y extrema derecha y nos llevarían al caos mundial y la guerra con China bla, bla, bla...mientras que los Biden-kamalistas eran la concordia y la PAZ MUNDIAL y la clase política europea vendida a ese establishment se posicionó casi totalmente como Bidenista.*
> ...




Buen analisis


----------



## dinio amol (6 Abr 2022)

Está deseando irse y está escusa le vendría de maravilla.
No huyó, me voy porque me exilian.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (6 Abr 2022)

está preparando su huída


----------



## Erich Weiss (6 Abr 2022)

La mitad de los votos de la uuuuultraderecha son gracias a Pablito, así es que que se joda, que deje de llorar y que vaya haciendo las maletas. Su dama y él son lo peor que le ha pasado a España en muchos años.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Abr 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> La mitad de los votos de la uuuuultraderecha son gracias a Pablito, así es que que se joda, que deje de llorar y que vaya haciendo las maletas. Su dama y él son lo peor que le ha pasado a España en muchos años.



Tal cual.
Pablo Iglesias,feminazis e independentismo catalan han hecho a vOx subirse a las nubes.
Ahora a lo hecho,pecho.


----------



## harrysas (6 Abr 2022)

Si se exilia, quien se folla a Irene Montero, el negro de Vox?


----------



## skan (6 Abr 2022)

Ahora que ya ha robado millones y ha sembrado el odio se va, como una rata.


----------



## propellerman (7 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ quién se acuerda de Casado ?
> 
> hagan lo que hagan , después borrón y cuenta nueva.



No hombre, borrón y cuenta nueva respecto a algunas cosas es una cosa, respecto a otras, pues otra. Ésto es cómo si un familiar, amigo, tu pareja te lian una, la mayoría según se la que le líen traga, ahora la mayoría cuando se cruzan determinadas líneas rojas dice hasta aquí hemos llegado

Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Abr 2022)

La lucha y el conflicto es pacífico...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Abr 2022)

Pablo llorando y quejándose

Lo de trabajar y producir es facha


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> No hombre, borrón y cuenta nueva respecto a algunas cosas es una cosa, respecto a otras, pues otra. Ésto es cómo si un familiar, amigo, tu pareja te lian una, la mayoría según se la que le líen traga, ahora la mayoría cuando se cruzan determinadas líneas rojas dice hasta aquí hemos llegado
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk



Si comparamos el escándalo que se montaron por los trajes de Camps y ahora los 20mil millones de euros de la concubina ....me da que todo es relativo


----------



## CliffUnger2 (7 Abr 2022)

Y el puto feijoo de presidente. Espera que no me exilie yo también...


----------



## Nefersen (8 Abr 2022)

Si se exilia España perdería a uno de sus mejores comediantes.


----------



## t_chip (8 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



No puede irse.
Tiene hipoteca.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abubilla73 (8 Abr 2022)

Este subnormal no puede estar callado. No pinta nada el ex-de-todo


----------



## ANS² (8 Abr 2022)

ojalá tenga que irse porque no pueda salir a la calle sin llevarse una paliza

entonces ese día indicaría que España todavía tiene remedio


----------

